# Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen



## Koi-Uwe (19. Nov. 2010)

Hallo Vliesfilteruser 

Ab sofort könnt ihr eure Vliesverbrauchsdaten HIER
direkt selber eintragen. Eine kleine Erklärung bekommt ihr auf der Webseite.

[extab]/T/Vliesverbrauch_Aktuell_NPTkpnBU9HaM/[/extab]



Joachim hat auch einen Direktlink bei den Extras gesetzt:
 

*Möchten sich noch mehr User dort verewigen, sendet eine PN an Peter (maritim), er passt die Datenbank dann an.
*

Euer Hobby-Gartenteich-Team


----------



## gardenwiesel (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

hallo würde mich gern einschreiben beim Vliesverbrauch.mfg alex


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Moin,
kannst loslegen, hab dich aufgenommen


----------



## michag (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Hi Uwe,würde auch mitmachen ,Danke


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Bitte sehr


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

@Micha

Verbrauchst du gar nix ? Dann will ich das auch 

Ich musste heute nach fast 4 Monaten auch mal wieder wechseln, hatte ja fast vergessen wie das geht


----------



## michag (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

@ Uwe,  Hallo  ja muss mal meine Aufzeichnungen suchen ....habe gestern auch eine neue Rolle eingelegt Anfang 02.02.11 ende mit ca 15m Rest  03.04.11 ca  8 Wochen  Filter lief ja im Winter 16 .000  Flow


----------



## maritim (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

hallo uwe,

finde es schade, das die liste nicht so gut angenommen wird.
alleine aus diesem forum sind 12 leute bei uns in der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft und davon tragen sich leider *nur* 5 leute in die liste ein.:evil
ganz zu schweigen von den vielen anderen vliesfilterbetreiber die hier im forum unterwegs sind, die sich nicht in die liste eintragen.:?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Tja,
zwingen kann man niemanden


----------



## michag (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

@ Uwe morjen,komme leider nicht auf den Link wollte meine Daten nun mal eintragen


----------



## sante (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Hallo

wenn dann mein filter richtig läuft und die die erste rolle (die dabei war) durch ist trage ich mich auch mit ein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Hat wohl ein wenig gehakt,
jetzt ist es wieder OK


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

@Jens

Ich hab dich mit aufgenommen, ganz Rechts


----------



## sante (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Danke Uwe


----------



## michag (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Hallo , hoffe ihr seit jetzt  mit mir zufrieden :beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Bekommst ein + mit Sonne im Heftchen Micha


----------



## michag (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

jo danke :smoki


----------



## Redlisch (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*



michag schrieb:


> gestern auch eine neue Rolle eingelegt Anfang 02.02.11 ende mit ca 15m Rest



Wieso wechselt man eine Rolle wenn noch 15m drauf sind ? 

Axel


----------



## michag (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

@ Axel,weil ich nur an den Wochenenden in meinem Garten bin !!!!


----------



## Karl der Koi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Hallo 

Ich glaube ich hab Mist gebaut. Hab mich in der Tabelle einschreiben wollen, klappte aber mit den Spalten nicht, da ichs falsch gemacht habe. Tut mir leid. Bitte löschen. Dann schreib ich mein Verbrauch hier.

Vlies: Dyrti Ex Black Devel
         Thermisch gebunden und vernadelt
         80 Gramm
         Flow ca. 25m³/h
         Verbrauch 1,80m in 24 Stunden exackt

Vlieser : Mamo-V-Vlieser.

Besonderheiten des Vlieses: Schwarz, geruchshemmend,nicht Wassersaugend auf Sauberrollen-Seite.
_(Gelöscht wg. Werbung)_


Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## maritim (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

hallo karlchen,

habe dich in die liste eingetragen und nun kannst du deine daten selber eintragen.

bitte tragt dein daten in die spalten unter deinem usernamen ein. einfach in das feld klicken, wert eintragen und enter auf der tastatur drücken.

reihenfolge: 
- vliessorte 
- rollenbeginn 
- rollenende


----------



## Karl der Koi (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Hallo Peter,

Danke schön.

Teste momentan gerade ein etwas dünneres " Dyrti Ex white Angel. " Ist 50gramm stark.

Sein Vorgänger war letztes Jahr sehr gut. in der Saison ca. 3,00m am Tag. Nun ist es nochmals verbessert. Mal sehen obs dem Black Devil ebendbürtig ist.


Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## Corvettefan (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch - Daten eintragen*

Hallo Koi Uwe
Ich möchte was zu dem Filtervlies sagen/Schreiben.
Ich habe von einer Schiffs Ausrüster Fa. eine Rolle Filtervlies geschenkt bekommen.Mit dem Vlies wird Bilge Wasser so gut gefiltert das es ins Meer abgelassen werden kann.Ist praktisch Unkapuffbar .Ich habe es schon 100derte male ausgewaschen.Ist aus Kunststoff verkettet und ca, 1,5 cm Dick 0,40 cm breit und ich schätze mal ??? m lang ich habe es noch nicht abgerollt ,weil in 2 Jahren erst 2m gebraucht habe.
Ich kann gerne eine Probe umsonst schicken.Vielleicht ist es ja ähnlich was ihr besorgen wollt?
Ich weiss nicht was der Qm kostet würde mich aber bei bedarf darum kümmern.Da die Firma auch Kunde von mir ist habe ich schon eine Chance "Billig" ran zukommen LG Corvettefan
PS. Meine Mail onaschoyten@web.de   Ich kann Dir Foto davon senden wenn bedarf ist..


----------

